# What Grease do you Use (in your greasegun)...?



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Along the lines of battery operated greaseguns...(and others), what is your preferred grease for general greasing? Is it in bulk or tube? Is it clay based or synthetic and why do you like it and do you think it does it's intended job? Finally, do you bulk load your guns or cartridge load?

Myself, I use either Vesco teflon fortified synthetic high tgemperature grease or Mobil Synthetic. I've found that the cheapo TSC clay based tube grease tends to harden in Alemite fittings, clogging them up and then you need to replace the fitting or use one of those unclogging tools to get grease to flow.... I want a clingy grease that won't wipe off readily and is good for many applications. Both Vesco (Lubrication Engineers) and Mobil Synthetic fill that bill nicely.

The LE grease is a little more viscous while the Mobil flows a bit easier. The Mobil is orange and the LE is red. Get either on your hands and it's serious scrubbing to remove them.

Opinions and comments please?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Use Cenex Hi Temp Synthetic. Buy it by the pail and use an air operated pump on top.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

stack em up said:


> Use Cenex Hi Temp Synthetic. Buy it by the pail and use an air operated pump on top.


Get your extra Cabelas points too....lol


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Cartridge not bulk, can't recall the brand but not moly after lubrication engineer showed what the moly particles do under high load when the film gets thin.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Castrol MP NLGI 2 Red in color


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

TRC 880 Crown and Chassis. Cartridge load.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We don't buy from this site but it shows what we use, JD Multi-Purpose SD Polyurea Grease. It's what JD recommends for their round balers so wife decided to just use it in everything.

http://www.shopgreendealer.com/John-Deere-Multi-Purpose-SD-Polyurea-Gun-Grease-TY6341.html


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

cartridge, moly high temp that cenex sells.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We use a construction and mining grease from Citgo in cartridges.

http://www.citgolubes.com/lubes-products/citgo-lithoplex-cm-grease/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

cenex ml-365 multi temp grease


----------

